# Sometimes, I hate my genes



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2009)

Ugh. I'm feeling kind of down. I ate something bad which messed up my digestion big time, and it's always when you're out of triptans the killer migraine comes in. Plus my puffy eyelids which are very frustrating when you're an eyemakeup addict. So i go to the doctor.

I love my doctor, realistic opinion about things, takes the time to explain how a medication works. He just explained what not any single doctor did before him : why i should take antihistaminics year long. In 13 years of allergies, that's really annoying.

But, you know when i first got asthma, people always told me, oh you'll see, allergies tend to get better when you grow up.

Sure, it's been years since i had any crisis that let me unable to breathe, but in exchange, big eyes, a fountain instead of a nose (never out of tissues) and still difficulties to breathe. Because you feel more the symptoms during summer i always got a prescription for these specific months. First, three months, then six and now, year long !






I'm glad there is a medication to help me, and it's just a pill a day, but it's still frustrating to know the (not so) innocent dust can cause wreak havok.

The next person telling me allergies are nothing will meet the nearest wall.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 15, 2009)

argh, aude that sounds awful



i'm glad you have some sort of solution though.

i really hate my genes too, they've given me these stupid ingrowing toenails. honestly (this is gross) i spent AN HOUR yesterday fishing out the edge of one of my nails that was digging into the skin. if i hadn't teased it out it would have broken the skin and got infected, AGAIN. i have to do so much work on my toenails, just so i'm not in agony all the time. my doctor suggested an operation and i might take them up on it, but the waiting list is huge.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 15, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry you're feeling so crappy. It's a good thing you've got a good doctor. I've never had any allergies whatsoever and now that I'm an adult I out of nowhere develop an allergy to dust and mold lol. Right now I'm permanently on two antihistamines as well and it's such a pain to constantly have to remember to take your medicine and have tissues at hand. My nose is always stuffy now, I develop hives almost immediatley if I forget my medication, sometimes I have to wear extra clothing bc even with medication, the hives take a while to go away and people always stare, can't even do chores correctly...

At least there's medication to help



. *hugs*


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif argh, aude that sounds awful



i'm glad you have some sort of solution though.
i really hate my genes too, they've given me these stupid ingrowing toenails. honestly (this is gross) i spent AN HOUR yesterday fishing out the edge of one of my nails that was digging into the skin. if i hadn't teased it out it would have broken the skin and got infected, AGAIN. i have to do so much work on my toenails, just so i'm not in agony all the time. my doctor suggested an operation and i might take them up on it, but the waiting list is huge.

I feel you, one hour is crazy ! I don't complain too much as it's a mild case, but my left big toe is so prone to ingrown toenails. My brother is a worse case than me, poor thing each summer he had to wear big bandages and socks, and i guess it's safe to say he cut there so many times he doesn't feel the pain anymore. He even uses a scalpel



(but he's a guy lol, you know how they are).


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww I'm so sorry you're feeling so crappy. It's a good thing you've got a good doctor. I've never had any allergies whatsoever and now that I'm an adult I out of nowhere develop an allergy to dust and mold lol. Right now I'm permanently on two antihistamines as well and it's such a pain to constantly have to remember to take your medicine and have tissues at hand. My nose is always stuffy now, I develop hives almost immediatley if I forget my medication, sometimes I have to wear extra clothing bc even with medication, the hives take a while to go away and people always stare, can't even do chores correctly... 
At least there's medication to help



. *hugs*

I also wear extra clothing, people don't like eczema, it's funny because i'm less prone to judge one's skin considering i'm red easily (ha! every time i blow my nose, like that reindeer



). I don't know if you have one, but try considering investing in a dishwasher, i know it helped tremendously my mother, she has severe eczema on her hands and she tried every dish soap available on the market, even washing with gloves, and it changed nothing.


----------



## Karren (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad you found something... And don't get me started on genes!! Lol. Want to trade? A good doctor is worth more than a room full of gold! I've had a few good ones but they keep retiring! I'm between endocrinologist and finding a new good one is becoming a challenge.. Meanwhile my perscription expired and my pcp is renewing it for the time being.. What a pain!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 16, 2009)

I have allergies and take stuff for it every single day. I hate taking it but I hate allergy sickness more. Waking up unable to breathe is frightening and the skin irritations are so annoying. Learning about them and understanding was empowering for me. I'm glad you found a good doctor who is helping you


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also wear extra clothing, people don't like eczema, it's funny because i'm less prone to judge one's skin considering i'm red easily (ha! every time i blow my nose, like that reindeer



). I don't know if you have one, but try considering investing in a dishwasher, i know it helped tremendously my mother, she has severe eczema on her hands and she tried every dish soap available on the market, even washing with gloves, and it changed nothing.

We do have a dishwasher but my allergies lead to me breaking out in hives due to the constant dust as oppose to having eczema. When I clean the whole house, even do laundry, I have to be very careful or it's a guarantee major breakout that can also swell my lips or eyes. I used to have minor eczema as a child but I have to say that they are both a huge pain in the butt! I woke up this morning with minor hives on my forehead lol but thank goodness for makeup.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 17, 2009)

I am very lucky to only have mild weather related allergies. as in the pollen has to be so much to the point you can see it in the air for it to be an issue for me. But my whole child hood was pretty much spent indoors because my best friend has horrible allergies which required shots and year round medication.

As for being down on yourself dont feel to bad, everyone has something they dislike or an illness due to genetics. I have horrible eyesite, stomach issues up the wazoo and depression which is genetic. I am sure there are other things that have not hit yet, for example every woman in my moms blood line has had diverticulitis (cant eat nuts) and had to have a colonoscopy :S. i just try not to think about it. i am lucky that there are ways to fix what is wrong with me either glasses or medication. I try to not focus ont he stuff that has not effected me yet. I know medications can be anoying (i have to take 2 every day, one for migranes one for depression) but i figure if they are making it easier for me to live a normal life than they are worth any side effects they may cause)


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel like sh*t. It's been 15 days i've been taking the pill. In theory i know once i'm on medication and i already had symptoms i need a month to get things to improve.

But, the mere cough i had now has transformed into a big coughing fit at night, which leaves me panting and tired. Clearing up my nose is no problem, i have all the products i need, i'm stocked on painkillers, i check my temperature just in case, and i just bought a cough syrup hoping it will help. Good thing i bought a big jar of acerola. What they never tell you is histamin has a role in the waking up process. Block the histamin with a long term medication, and you get tired.

My doctor is on holidays, the others i could consult are already booked and leave early tomorrow (i'm always sick at the right time



), so i'm stuck with my monday morning appointment. Oh yeah, and my exams are wednesday and thursday.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 2, 2010)

awwww aude i'm sorry you're still having a rough time. *hugs* i hope you get in contact with a doc soon, it's really hard over the holiday period to get in touch with them. monday is only a few days away though, i know it's easier said than done but try to sit tight till then.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought a syrup at the pharmacy, it helps yes, but it's not made for a long term use and it doesn't erase all the symptoms. I don't care so much about the half runny/half blocked nose, and it's been two years since i last got non puffy eyelids so i'm used to it by now, but coughing is really a problem. Especially considering i have upcoming exams.


----------



## the_seraphim (Jan 8, 2010)

i have allergies and they can be terrible, but theres this thing it uses red light therapy to kill off the cells that react to things like dust, its non harmful and its so effective... you basically stick these 2 small tubes in your nose and press the button and it shines a red light up your nose for a few minutes a few times a day and presto... allergies gone!!!!

i mean it, it works so well!

ill find a link to it, its gonna be a uk link but im sure you can find a US version once you know what your looking for

its called medinose i cant post links so google it.


----------

